# 2016 HPX-T prop rec



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Call Jack Foreman at Crossroads Propeller. He will set you up with a three blade that will get you good hole shot and about 36-37mph.


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

Jack Foreman is the one and only call to make.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I sent you a PM


----------



## DodsonFlyFishing (Apr 1, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I sent you a PM


Yes, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

For getting maximum shallow water performance from your boat, the first thing Jack will do is ask you if your motor is mounted in the highest position. My HPXT came from the factory mounted two holes, or about 3”, lower than it could have been. That was a pretty easy fix just lifting the motor up those few inches. But be sure to pull enough slack in your control cables and fuel line too so that the motor can still turn freely at the higher elevation. 

He will also ask if you have an anti-cavitation plate like a ShawWing or New Water. Both of these are optional, of course, but I would do the elevation first and then decide if the anti-can plate ($3-500) is necessary.


----------

